# EGR on JDM SR20DE?



## SE-Riggs (Oct 31, 2004)

Hey, new to the Nissan world with a 91 SE-R. Just got the car. It has a JDM SR20DE and I need to get the car smogged. It has no EGR equipment on the car currently and a Stillen header. I have located all the necessary parts and a stock exhaust manifold to get it smogged. Can you put EGR equipment on a JDM motor? Are the necessary fittings on the intake manifold? Or is the intake manifold different as well? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
JEFF


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

SE-Riggs said:


> Hey, new to the Nissan world with a 91 SE-R. Just got the car. It has a JDM SR20DE and I need to get the car smogged. It has no EGR equipment on the car currently and a Stillen header. I have located all the necessary parts and a stock exhaust manifold to get it smogged. Can you put EGR equipment on a JDM motor? Are the necessary fittings on the intake manifold? Or is the intake manifold different as well? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> JEFF


If all the entire motor is set up with JDM stuff, like the intake, I think it is going to be very difficult to get the EGR stuff smogging correctly for one thing you have no emission cams, the other thing is, is that I think you are correct in assuming that there will be no bracket holds or anything like that. 

The point for keeping the USDM intake when you do a swap is because of emissions I believe. So if you have a JDM intake you might need to find a USDM(united states domestic manufacturer) intake first. But I might be wrong, there is a lot of very intelligent nissan finatics in here that might be able to help you out better.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Don't worry about the cams JDM and 91 cams are the same. If you have a jdm intake there are no provisions for EGR equipment. This would be hard to get around with a visual inspection.

I have read where people who have removed there EGR equipment and still passed the sniffer. As long as the cat is functioning and the car is running well you should be alright.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh I forgot but I was going to give you a short list of what you'll need to swap everything back.


usdm intake mani
usdm exhaust mani
usdm exhaust mani heat shield(if you want it)
egr valve 
egr tube
there were three vacuum galleries that I removed(the metal brackets and hard lines for vacuum)
some extra vacuum line 
there was an EGR related valve mounted on front of the valve cover

The reason you cannot convert your jdm is because 

the egr valve is plumbed into the manifold between the 2-3 intake runners. there are lines that run from this to each of the runners. This is all cast into the manifold. 


Hope this helps. I would probably back door smog this if it was my car.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

That list isn't complete but mostly completely


----------



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

lovemysan said:


> Oh I forgot but I was going to give you a short list of what you'll need to swap everything back.
> 
> 
> usdm intake mani
> ...


THAT THE STUPIDEST THING I'VE EVER HEARD!!!! For one thing he owns a dodge product

Just kidding  

That is a good point though about having the Cats function properly, they can't write you a ticket if you fail smog, I would just make sure all you're cats are on and your o2 sensors are functioning correctly and take up there, more than likely they're not going to pop the hood. If you fail then you need to figure if its worth your time to try to get this reinstalled.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

ahh but I own a cummins product also

and stupid the real problem is if he has a visual.


----------

